# 

## asmodiy

,   ????         ?,    ??

----------


## .

?  ?   ?

----------



----------


## ˸

> ?,


  :yes: 


> ??


 / ..

----------



----------

\  \???

----------


## .

,    " /".  "  "

----------



----------

?

----------


## Andyko

;
.

----------

,         .         .  :       .

:           2%   .    10 .     ,  50  ,   1000 .      ,     10 !               .

:
 : " ( ) \ ( ).   ."  "           1234 5678 9123 456.   "

           ,      .

----------


## .

> !


       ?         ?

----------

.    -   \  ,        .        .  , ?      , ,     ,       3-. 
 ,     ,     , : , ,

----------


## tinkaer

> .


  :Wow:

----------

> 


    (   )

----------


## .

> , ,


 .         ...  :Wink: 



> ,     ,     , : , ,


 -       ,     .       ,               ""   .        :Frown:

----------


## Fjedor

> ,         .         .  :       .


,    ,    .  ,     /     1%.

:
 /    1.000 .     /  ,   .   1.000 .            1.000 x 1% = 10 .     : 1.000 + 990 = 1.990.

----------

\  \.  ,  ?     ? !

----------


## Fjedor

-  .   /  /,  ,   .     ,     , , "  "        .

----------

!  6%.   -   .  ,               \,    6%     .     :     .   ?

----------


## .

> ,               \,    6%     .


     .  .

----------


## efreytor

*.*,   ....      !  :Big Grin:

----------

. !  .  5  -    6-.        ,    .

----------

.     ,  ,    -    .     - 11    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


        .      6%   . 



> .


    .        :Wink:       .        :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> :     .


   ?    ...  ?      ?..

----------

-   .   !  6% !   \  -   !!!!     ?         ?   -  !   !     !      900000     ?

----------


## efreytor

...      ..


> 900000     ?


..        ..   ..

----------

,       ?   !  !   !    \ 9 .     .     6%  .        ?

----------

,   900000    ?

----------


## Fjedor

> \ 9 .     .     6%  .        ?


  ,   6%, , , 1%. 6%    ,     ,    /,    ,   .     ,     600.000 .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,   900000    ?


    .  -   .  ,  ,    .

----------


## Fjedor

> -   .   !  6% !   \  -   !!!!     ?         ?   -  !   !     !


  /,    -    .       ,  6%      .    ,        .

----------

Fjedor! !    .  -    ,   -   .

----------


## Fjedor

,     10.000?  :yes:

----------


## .

> !  !   !    \ 9 .     .     6%  .


 ,    ,    .     6% .               .    9%   ,   13%,      .



> .  -    ,   -   .


        ,    -   .     ,   . 
      .
    . , ,      .            :Wink:

----------

!   !          (  )   !     .   !         .

      10000.

----------


## Fjedor

, ,   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> .


,    .  !  ,  . :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Diez

> !


,              .        ....... , "       ,   ....     .....   ".....  ,      ,  .  :yes:

----------

.   . 


> 


,  


> !  6% !   \  -   !!!!


 ,   ? 




> \ 9 .     .


           .        .
       /          9 000 000.00     15%. 
              1%,      1%      . 

   115-.    ! ,  ,          .      .              .




> \  \.  ,  ?


    . .  . 




> ,               \


 ,     .       .   :
  .     ,       .  ,        ,    .
   ?   ,  


> :     .





> .     ,  ,    -    .


  .    . 




> !  6% !   \  -   !!!!


       . 

S.            26.12.2005. 161-.

----------


## Larky

> -    ,   -   .


 ...         ..

----------

Larky!   .      ?  - ?

!  -   .      2  :
 -  6%,     6% -                  .

----------

.        .

----------

> .   . ,   ,   ? 
> 
>  ,       \ 
> 
>            .        .
>        /          9 000 000.00     15%. 
>               1%,      1%      . 
> 
>  15%   9%,    
> ...


  -   !

----------

!   .    -   .  ,   .           ?

----------


## .

,    .   13%      :Wink:   :Wink:       .
        .

----------

.    9%,   13%    .

----------

> !   .    -   .  ,   .           ?


        .  . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> 


   13%  :Smilie: 
              ?   ?

----------

> ,    ,    .     6% .               .    9%   ,   13%,      .
>         ,    -   .     ,   . 
>       .
>     . , ,      .


    9%    .    ?

----------

,     .          .

----------

.    .    -    3%  .

----------

9 ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> 


       ,  .

----------

,      ? ,     .    -  .     -   ,   .    5 . ,        . 
     ,  9 .   ,    -    9% ,    ,   13%?   6% . .. 9% +6%  13%+6%?

----------


## .

6%   
   9       .    .         :Wink:

----------

.     .

----------


## Andyko

5       ?

----------

,    .     .     -   .              .       .....      ,     !!!!

----------


## Larik

**,     ......  :yes:       ,        ....   (  ,    ).

----------


## ˸

> 


      ...

----------

> **,     ......       ,        ....   (  ,    ).


 !  .

----------

> ...


 ,  .      .

----------

> .  .


!  ,             ?         .  ,      . !

----------

> ,  .      .


   !

   ?

----------

> !
> 
>    ?


 ! .            9    13%   .

----------


## Larik

**,   ...... ,          ...

----------


## Fjedor

> .     .


     ?

----------

> **,   ...... ,          ...


     ?    600000 .  -        ? ..  10  600000 .    ?      13% ?        -       .

----------


## Fjedor

> 600000 .  -        ? ..  10  600000 .    ?


   500.000 12 ,   .     . 
   ""  .    .           .

----------


## .

> .


  -    :Wink:          25%

----------


## Fjedor

,       ,       .

----------

500  12         ?  12   ?

----------


## Fjedor

10   600  ?  ,    ,    600.000    .      ,     (-  600.000).      ?

----------


## Fjedor

> (  ,    ).


   , , .

----------


## .

> ,       ,       .


    ,  .     :Smilie:

----------

Fjedor!    600.       ,     ,      .      (         ),         ,         .   -  ,    500 .    -   . .

----------


## .

> 600


    ,     .    ,    .      -    --   :Smilie:   ,  ?   ?   ? 
    -   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## Fjedor

.       ,   / .         .

----------


## Fjedor

> -   ,


   .

----------


## Fjedor

> -    --


    ,      ?

----------

,      .    -     -         .      ,      ,             .

----------


## Fjedor

> 


   1.000     9 .    ?    ,    IP   "".

----------

> ,      ?


     ,   , ,

----------

> 1.000     9 .    ?    ,    IP   "".


 IP   .    ?    -   .

----------


## Larik

> ,   , ,


    ... ()

----------


## Fjedor

> ,      .


    .




> -


 -   ,   .




> -


      ?        ?




> ,      ,             .


    ,   .

----------


## Larik

> ,   .


,

----------


## Fjedor

> ,   , ,


      ,             ,     .

----------


## Fjedor

> IP   .    ?    -   .


 ,  X (**). ,  .

----------

!       -  !    -        .            ,     ,      ,     ( -  ).  .  ,          ,   .  -   ,  ,    -      .  ,     ?      ,    .

----------

> ,             ,     .


    ,  6%  .

----------


## Larik

1.  ,      *.* 
 ,           .....

----------


## Fjedor

> ,     ,      .


   :    ,  .




> ,         .


   .   - ,    .




> -  ,    500 .    -   . .


 ? 500 x 22 (   ) = 11.000 .     ()     ?

----------


## Larik

> ,    .   13%            .
>         .


    ?

----------

.          .     \. ,      .          .

----------

> ?


   .        .

----------


## Fjedor

> -        .


 .




> 


 ,        .




> 


- -    ( ), - .  -     .




> 


     ?




> ,


  .




> ( -  )


    .




> .  ,          ,   .


   .    , , .




> -   ,  ,    -      .  ,     ?      ,    .


 -       ,   :    . ,        10.000 .    -    ,   . 

:    -     "  "          .        ?  ,  .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,  6%  .


  ?

----------


## Fjedor

> \. ,      .


    (     )       .




> .


  , .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    .


  ,   ** (   ,      ).  .

----------


## Fjedor

> .        .


    ,       . 
 ?  .  02.

----------


## Larik

> .        .


   .    .     .

----------


## Fjedor

: " -".

----------

> !  ,             ?         .  ,      . !


, ,      ,         .   99%   10 . :Wink: 
       .     -        ,          .  -  .  .
      ,     . :yes:

----------

> IP   .    ?    -   .


   -, ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Fjedor

**,    (/)        ?

----------


## Larik

> -, ?


 04.11.09  22.27    ( 18),    ... ,  9 ... . :Wow:

----------


## Fjedor

> -, ?


,   .   ,  .     .  ,   .

----------

> ,   .   ,  .     .  ,   .


   -?      . :Big Grin:       . :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> .....


**, , . ,  - . ,   ,    ,              .   .

----------


## Fjedor

> .


 , ,  , :



> .


 , :



> ?    -   .

----------

> **, , . ,  - . ,   ,    ,              .   .


.  . :Frown:

----------


## Fjedor

> ...


,  ,   .

----------


## Fjedor

> .  .


   : 


> ,


, , 


> .


 -   ,   .

----------


## Fjedor

> .


1.    ,  ?   ?
2.      ?    . :    ...?

----------

> 1.    ,  ?   ?
> 2.      ?    . :    ...?


.1- .        . :yes:

----------


## Fjedor

,    . , - .

----------

! -!

----------

> .    .     .


        .    .   ,     .

----------


## Fjedor

> ! -!


- - -  ,    : " ".

----------


## Fjedor

> .    .   ,     .


         .    3 .     3-   ?

----------


## Fjedor

> .


      .

----------

> ?    600000 .  -        ? ..  10  600000 .    ?      13% ?        -       .


  ?    ? 
     115-,      :Frown:  
    ,    ,       ,        .        (.  )      .       .

----------

> 500.000 12 ,   .     .


,    ?           ,   ?     5  .

----------

> 500  12         ?  12   ?


  ,                       ?

----------

> 10   600  ?  ,    ,    600.000    .      ,     (-  600.000).      ?


 115- -   ,    . ,     "" -  1 / ( ..).   .

----------

,

        .   ,      ,    ,      .

----------


## Margoutte

..         .   /  .    :          . .   5-10 .     ,     ,   .      .   ,    100-200   .

----------


## Margoutte

,       .,          ,    .       .   ,      .

----------

> ,       .,          ,    .       .   ,      .



 :yes: ,  

  ...,     ?

----------

> ,                       ?


,    ,        .

----------


## Fjedor

:

 ?  , ;
, , ,   .

----------

> ,    ,        .


  !    ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## Larik

> !    ,  ,  ,  .


 ....    ?

----------

!  .    .

----------


## Fjedor

Happy end.

----------

> !    ,  ,  ,  .


,       .     . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       .     .


  :yes:  

     -    .  	 :Confused:

----------


## Fjedor

, ,    ,   9 .     .   ""    ,      1  ,  ,     .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,
> 
>         .   ,      ,    ,      .


     . ,   .

----------

> , ,    ,   9 .     .   ""    ,      1  ,  ,     .


   ,      24/7      .   :Wow:

----------

> . ,   .


   ,     .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,      24/7      .


?  , ,  .

----------


## Fjedor

> ,     .


   ,   ? ,      .

----------


## Fjedor

> !    ,  ,  ,  .


  ?

----------

> ?  , ,  .


    , WU,  -   :yes:  
        .  -  .     .

----------


## Fjedor

.    !

----------

> .    !


  :EEK!:

----------


## Fjedor

> .  -  .


 *.*       ( IP)?

----------


## Fjedor

> 


 ?   .

----------


## efreytor

> .       ( IP)?


....   ""....       IP  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fjedor

> !  .    .


   ?    ?

----------

> *.*       ( IP)?


,    .

----------

> ?   .


  :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> ....   ""....       IP  ...





> ?    -   .


    ? :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> 


*.*  , ,    , ,  .    ?

----------


## efreytor

9 .       5 .  5,5 .... ...    ..




> (5000 ) - 2 .


     5- 3 ..

----------

> ?    ?


   (5000 )  - 2 .        :Wink:

----------

> *.*  , ,    , ,  .    ?


      .     .

----------

> 9 .       5 .  5,5 .... ...    ..
> 
>      5- 3 ..


   , 5,5        :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> , 5,5


  , , , .

----------


## Fjedor

,   5  .

----------

> ,   5  .


  " "   ?

----------


## Fjedor

?

----------

> ?


  :slujeb:

----------

> !    ,  ,  ,  .


     % .

----------


## Fjedor

?

----------

> ?


   .

----------


## Fjedor

> % .


  1%, .

----------


## Fjedor

> .


     ?

----------

> 1%, .


,     !

----------

> ?


 ,      :Wink:

----------


## Fjedor

> -   ,


?

----------

> ?


 :8:  

 ,  ,      .

----------


## Fjedor

"   " , , "     . ! !!!".

----------

!

----------

,    "" ,     ,     ,     .    , ......

----------

- 13%,     9%

----------


## Fjedor

> ,    "" ,     ,     ,     .


 **,    ""   "".




> , ......


   ?  ? ,   2     ,       ?

P.S. **, +1   . :yes:

----------

?  ? ,   2     ,       ?

  ,    .

----------

-   . 


  ,    - ,         ( ),       ,   ,         ...

----------

...    ,       ,       15 .           . ,  - .

----------


## .

,  ...   , ,    9             :Wink:       .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

?    .        ?        ?

----------


## *

> ?    .        ?        ?


  .   .

----------

> ?    .        ?        ?


     ,     .

----------

,   .

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

